# Atmospheric cabon exceeds point of no return:  It's over



## SwimExpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Okay liberals, you won.  You were right.  We've fucked it all up so bad it can't even be fixed.  Now....since we're past the point of no return, how abouts we forget all that save the planet crap, because there's no point anymore.


Enjoy Earth While It Lasts: Atmospheric Carbon Levels Pass the Point of No Return


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 29, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Okay liberals, you won.  You were right.  We've fucked it all up so bad it can't even be fixed.  Now....since we're past the point of no return, how abouts we forget all that save the planet crap, because there's no point anymore.
> 
> 
> Enjoy Earth While It Lasts: Atmospheric Carbon Levels Pass the Point of No Return


I have a shotgun if you want to end it all.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Mother earth is salvageable

Few are willing to make the necessary sacrifices.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Mother earth is salvageable
> 
> Few are willing to make the necessary sacrifices.




but the libs are attacking the WRONG problem.   The problem is pollution, not man made climate change. 

the tie between pollution and climate is bullshit.   Attack pollution, forget the hoax of AGW.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Can we redeem Ted Kaczynski now? 

I would like to see every anti-human that has abusively destroyed the environment strung up by the neck, along with every fat investor and politician that allowed it to get this far.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> I would like to see every anti-human that has abusively destroyed the environment strung up by the neck, along with every fat investor and politician that allowed it to get this far.



Well, we would have to start with you first.


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Okay liberals, you won.  You were right.  We've fucked it all up so bad it can't even be fixed.  Now....since we're past the point of no return, how abouts we forget all that save the planet crap, because there's no point anymore.
> 
> 
> Enjoy Earth While It Lasts: Atmospheric Carbon Levels Pass the Point of No Return


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2016)

point of no return lol


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Can we redeem Ted Kaczynski now?
> 
> I would like to see every anti-human that has abusively destroyed the environment strung up by the neck, along with every fat investor and politician that allowed it to get this far.




and we could all go back to living in caves and eating worms and leaves.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Redfish said:


> but the libs are attacking the WRONG problem.   The problem is pollution, not man made climate change.
> 
> the tie between pollution and climate is bullshit.   Attack pollution, forget the hoax of AGW.



I do not care about that.. 

The land is being torn up for highways, factory farms, nuclear power plants, and urban development projects. Our natural resources are being plundered without consideration, and both soil and water quality degrade overtime.

That is what I can observe with my own eyes.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Redfish said:


> and we could all go back to living in caves and eating worms and leaves.



We could start by destroying reckless and exploitative industry, and start working with the land rather than against it.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Well, we would have to start with you first.



That makes no sense.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > but the libs are attacking the WRONG problem.   The problem is pollution, not man made climate change.
> ...




what would you suggest?   eliminating half of the worlds population?


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > and we could all go back to living in caves and eating worms and leaves.
> ...




you live in fantasy land.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Redfish said:


> what would you suggest?   eliminating half of the worlds population?



Half of the worlds population needs to go. 

We are living well beyond our means.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > what would you suggest?   eliminating half of the worlds population?
> ...




I do agree that there are too many humans on planet earth.   how do we stop population growth?


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Redfish said:


> you live in fantasy land.



No.

I live in a dystopian hell where humanity has been replaced by machinery, and we are all slaving away for a twisted society governed by a corrupt state.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 29, 2016)

Meh.  In the grand scheme of things humanity's just a tiny footnote anyways


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > what would you suggest?   eliminating half of the worlds population?
> ...



And you of course imagine yourself in the half that stays...amiright?


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Redfish said:


> I do agree that there are too many humans on planet earth.   how do we stop population growth?



Change culture and restore humanity.

This starts by rejecting exploitation and valuing freedom above all else. The dominoes will fall after that.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



apocalypse


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

antontoo said:


> And you of course imagine yourself in the half that stays...amiright?



I have seen what happens to those that try and set an example. 

They get sent to a federal maximum security prison.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

antontoo said:


> And you of course imagine yourself in the half that stays...amiright?



The best form of population control is no population control.

I am not advocating genocide here, although the world would be better off if all the system whores bit the dust.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > And you of course imagine yourself in the half that stays...amiright?
> ...



Still, I'm asking if you can envision *yourself *in the half that world will be better off without?


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 29, 2016)

What going past 400 ppm of CO2 and 1800 ppb of CH4 means is not doom, but a poorer world for our grandchildren and their descendents. Yes, we had that amount in our atmosphere about 4 million years ago, and things were just fine. But that level did not occur overnight, geologically speaking. In fact, the rate of change at present for GHGs exceeds that of the periods of extinctions in geologic history. Even were we able to go back to the point of not adding GHGs to the atmosphere in the next two decades, what is already there will change our climate for tens of generations.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

antontoo said:


> Still, I'm asking if you can envision *yourself *in the half that world will be better off without?



Who said anything about half?

I am in the 10% that the world would be better off with.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > but the libs are attacking the WRONG problem.   The problem is pollution, not man made climate change.
> ...



Oh for Chrissakes, smoke another joint and calm the fuck down.


----------



## Frank'sRules (Sep 29, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Okay liberals, you won.  You were right.  We've fucked it all up so bad it can't even be fixed.  Now....since we're past the point of no return, how abouts we forget all that save the planet crap, because there's no point anymore.
> 
> 
> Enjoy Earth While It Lasts: Atmospheric Carbon Levels Pass the Point of No Return


Humanity had its run.  Good riddance.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Oh for Chrissakes, smoke another joint and calm the fuck down.



Did you have something to add, or were you just upset that I was outcrying the destruction of the environment?

I'll let you get back to arguing over which progressive politician should be your next master.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Mother earth is salvageable
> 
> Few are willing to make the necessary sacrifices.



Well, killing all humans isn't a viable option to most people. Particularly ones who work hard to beautify the world around us.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 29, 2016)

OMG!!! We're all going to burn!!!!!!!


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Still, I'm asking if you can envision *yourself *in the half that world will be better off without?
> ...



Lol what an asshole.

"Too many people in this world, half need "to go"...but not me, I'm awesome"


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 29, 2016)

From the Iron Mountain Report that was leaked in 1967. It was a report that JFK commissioned just before his assassination wanting to know this particular set of experts thought the world would look like and what type of problems would be faced if there was no longer war.

"Nevertheless, an effective political substitute for war would require "alternate enemies," some of which might seem equally farfetched in the context of the current war system. It may be, for instance, that gross pollution of the environment can eventually replace the possibility of mass destruction by nuclear weapons as the principal apparent threat to the survival of the species. Poisoning of the air, and of the principal sources of food and water supply, is already well advanced, and at first glance would seem promising in this respect; it constitutes a threat that can be dealt with only through social organization and political power. But from present indications it will be a generation to a generation and a half before environmental pollution, however severe, will be sufficiently menacing, on a global scale, to offer a possible basis for a solution.

It is true that the rate of pollution could be increased selectively for this purpose; in fact, the mere modifying of existing programs for the deterrence of pollution could speed up the process enough to make the threat credible much sooner. But the pollution problem has been so widely publicized in recent years that it seems highly improbable that a program of deliberate environmental poisoning could be implemented in a politically acceptable manner."

However unlikely some of the possible alternate enemies we have mentioned may seem, we must emphasize that one must be found, of credible quality and magnitude, if a transition to peace is ever to come about without social disintegration. It is more probable, in our judgment, that such a threat will have to be invented, rather than developed from unknown conditions. For this reason, we believe further speculation about its putative nature ill-advised in this context."


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OMG!!! We're all going to burn!!!!!!!



I will

already have the urn picked out


----------



## Snouter (Sep 29, 2016)

cabons.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Well, killing all humans isn't a viable option to most people. Particularly ones who work hard to beautify the world around us.



Or we could start with practical measures, like no longer spending a fortune to sustain old people for several more years of life.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, killing all humans isn't a viable option to most people. Particularly ones who work hard to beautify the world around us.
> ...



Even the eventually awesome old people like you?


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

antontoo said:


> Lol what an asshole.
> 
> "Too many people in this world, half need "to go"...but not me, I'm awesome"



I am pretty awesome, by virtue of the fact that I do not support systematic exploitation of human beings.

Imagine the same scenario, but 90% of the world happened to be Nazi fascists. That is the best equivalency I can come up with at the moment.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for Chrissakes, smoke another joint and calm the fuck down.
> ...



Go hug a tree hippie.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Sep 29, 2016)

Third world shitholes need our Billions....
Before its TOO LATE !!!!!   Lol


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Lol what an asshole.
> ...



Oh isn't that nice, you got some thing in your head about support for something - wow what a specimen, what a credit to humanity.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 29, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> What going past 400 ppm of CO2 and 1800 ppb of CH4 means is not doom, but a poorer world for our grandchildren and their descendents. Yes, we had that amount in our atmosphere about 4 million years ago, and things were just fine. But that level did not occur overnight, geologically speaking. In fact, the rate of change at present for GHGs exceeds that of the periods of extinctions in geologic history. Even were we able to go back to the point of not adding GHGs to the atmosphere in the next two decades, what is already there will change our climate for tens of generations.




Really? How can you say what it will do unless there is a stop to the geo-engineering program that has been going on for the last twenty years and is causing the destruction of the biosphere?


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


>


Al gore would be proud


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 29, 2016)

If we're going to eliminate people we should eliminate leftists, they're useless anyway


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Lol what an asshole.
> ...



Weren't the Nazis in favor of "not sustaining" the old and the infirm, just as you advocated?

I bet your contribution to society is mind boggling.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

antontoo said:


> Even the eventually awesome old people like you?



Yes. I object to living a few more meagre years as a husk of a man. 

I also resent that unless I am ultra rich, my friends and family would be incurring the cost of my life support.


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> What going past 400 ppm of CO2 and 1800 ppb of CH4 means is not doom, but a poorer world for our grandchildren and their descendents. Yes, we had that amount in our atmosphere about 4 million years ago, and things were just fine. But that level did not occur overnight, geologically speaking. In fact, the rate of change at present for GHGs exceeds that of the periods of extinctions in geologic history. Even were we able to go back to the point of not adding GHGs to the atmosphere in the next two decades, what is already there will change our climate for tens of generations.








You and Algore are talking out your ass... lol


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Even the eventually awesome old people like you?
> ...



I'll believe it when you say this on your death bed.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Weren't the Nazis in favor of "not sustaining" t he old and the infirm, just as you advocated?



Never heard that before.



> I bet your contribution to society is mind boggling.



This logic is commonly used by the anti-human race. 

I ain't no fan of collectivism or social contracts.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > what would you suggest?   eliminating half of the worlds population?
> ...



And I suppose you are going to decide who lives and dies


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Can we redeem Ted Kaczynski now?
> 
> I would like to see every anti-human that has abusively destroyed the environment strung up by the neck, along with every fat investor and politician that allowed it to get this far.


did you drive or take public transportation today? how about electricity, did you do anything that required that?
 should we get your rope ready?


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Even the eventually awesome old people like you?
> ...



Well, you should go ahead and end it all now... why wait?  It's not like you produce anything of any value.


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Weren't the Nazis in favor of "not sustaining" t he old and the infirm, just as you advocated?
> ...



There's a lot you don't know kid.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Go hug a tree hippie.



So do you hate the environment? Do you have disdain for the land which provides you with food and water? 

It seems the criteria for being a hippy is supporting environmental consciousness.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> There's a lot you don't know kid.



Were you planning on lecturing me or using deflectionary personal attacks again?


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

,


Avatar4321 said:


> And I suppose you are going to decide who lives and dies



Natural selection would.

I ain't promoting genocide. Just dominicide.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> What going past 400 ppm of CO2 and 1800 ppb of CH4 means is not doom, but a poorer world for our grandchildren and their descendents. Yes, we had that amount in our atmosphere about 4 million years ago, and things were just fine. But that level did not occur overnight, geologically speaking. In fact, the rate of change at present for GHGs exceeds that of the periods of extinctions in geologic history. Even were we able to go back to the point of not adding GHGs to the atmosphere in the next two decades, what is already there will change our climate for tens of generations.




total bullshit.   CO2 makes up .039% of the atmosphere.   It has been at that level for hundreds of millions of years.  

This entire man made climate change religion is a hoax.  Its a lie, its bullshit of the highest order.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> ,
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> ...




ridding the planet of liberals would do great things for the future of humanity.


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> ,
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> ...


The financial situation of this federal government will destroy us long before any pseudoscience of so-called climate change.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Well, you should go ahead and end it all now... why wait?  It's not like you produce anything of any value.


Are you trying to cyberbully me? What are you, twelve?


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Rustic said:


> The financial situation of this federal government will destroy us long before any pseudoscience of so-called climate change.



I was never talking about climate change. 

The US state does contribute the most to environmental destruction.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, killing all humans isn't a viable option to most people. Particularly ones who work hard to beautify the world around us.
> ...



Yeah I don't see why you should be allowed to kill old people for junk science.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Redfish said:


> ridding the planet of liberals would do great things for the future of humanity.



All statists. 

That includes liberals, conservatives, and state libertarians.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Yeah I don't see why you should be allowed to kill old people for junk science.



Who was talking about killing old people?

I am referring to how we have a tendency to spend ridicolous sums of money to keep an elder alive for 2-3 more years.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > ridding the planet of liberals would do great things for the future of humanity.
> ...




eliminating liberals would be a great start.  its already been proven that they have a genetic defect.   Look it up:   defective liberal gene DRD4.   you might learn something.


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > The financial situation of this federal government will destroy us long before any pseudoscience of so-called climate change.
> ...


Too bad there's no such thing as so-called man-made climate change, it's all about control... nothing more.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I don't see why you should be allowed to kill old people for junk science.
> ...




please send Dr Kevorkian over to see Hillary.


----------



## Onyx (Sep 29, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Too bad there's no such thing as so-called man-made climate change, it's all about control... nothing more.



Again, I was never talking about climate change.

Do not use me as a plug to rant about climate change.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 29, 2016)

Let see....who cares?


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad there's no such thing as so-called man-made climate change, it's all about control... nothing more.
> ...


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 29, 2016)

Redfish said:


> eliminating liberals would be a great start.  its already been proven that they have a genetic defect.



It's mind boggling how ignorant and stupid you are.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we would have to start with you first.
> ...



Ah, so you want _other people_ to live your ideals, but don't want to be so obliged yourself.


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 29, 2016)

New world order setting the ground work for their excuse to cull the herd. Mass extermination around the corner.  Always associated with all marxist revolutions. Make no mistake,  that is what we see happening right now, all to the loud cheers of the pathetic left.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 29, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Okay liberals, you won.  You were right.  We've fucked it all up so bad it can't even be fixed.  Now....since we're past the point of no return, how abouts we forget all that save the planet crap, because there's no point anymore.
> 
> 
> Enjoy Earth While It Lasts: Atmospheric Carbon Levels Pass the Point of No Return







SHIT, FUCK!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Go hug a tree hippie.
> ...



Yeah, that's it, I hate the environment.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > and we could all go back to living in caves and eating worms and leaves.
> ...


Are you a farmer? Ride a horse? Live off grid? If not you're the problem you're complaining about.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > what would you suggest?   eliminating half of the worlds population?
> ...


You first.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



That one is a complete whack-job.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 29, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Okay liberals, you won.  You were right.  We've fucked it all up so bad it can't even be fixed.  Now....since we're past the point of no return, how abouts we forget all that save the planet crap, because there's no point anymore.
> 
> 
> Enjoy Earth While It Lasts: Atmospheric Carbon Levels Pass the Point of No Return


Are there any mass extinctions happening yet?


----------



## 320 Years of History (Sep 29, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Okay liberals, you won.  You were right.  We've fucked it all up so bad it can't even be fixed.  Now....since we're past the point of no return, how abouts we forget all that save the planet crap, because there's no point anymore.
> 
> Enjoy Earth While It Lasts: Atmospheric Carbon Levels Pass the Point of No Return



Much as I suspect there's some degree of credibility to the report, I'd like to read the actual study.  Where is it?  The narrator of the story at your cited link mentions a study, but I don't see a link to it.  I reserve judgement until I've seen the "real deal" so that I can look at the methodology used to arrive at the conclusions.

EDIT:
I don't reserve judgment about global warming in general and its effects overall.  It's the specifically dire prediction pertaining to 50 years and "the point of no return" for which I withhold my approbation and concurrence.


----------



## BlindBoo (Sep 29, 2016)

Not to worry.  Trumps' war will kill off most of humanity anyway so......try and feel better.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 29, 2016)

I read the same thing about 5yrs ago. According to some Global Warming wingnuts, it is all over. It can't be fixed. Yet they're still whining about it 24/7 365. If it really is all over, let's just enjoy the time we have left and turn the page on the Global Warming fear mongering stuff. Humans will either adapt and survive, or they won't. Simple as that. Time to move on.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2016)

paulitician said:


> I read the same thing about 5yrs ago. According to some Global Warming wingnuts, it is all over. It can't be fixed. Yet they're still whining about it 24/7 365. If it really is all over, let's just enjoy the time we have left and turn the page on the Global Warming fear mongering stuff. Humans will either adapt and survive, or they won't. Simple as that. Time to move on.




right, what exactly would be wrong with peach orchards in Greenland and wheat fields in Antarctica?


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2016)

antontoo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > eliminating liberals would be a great start.  its already been proven that they have a genetic defect.
> ...




nope, that would be you.  read below and learn about yourself

http://witscience.org/liberalism-caused-defective-chromosome/


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2016)

paulitician said:


> I read the same thing about 5yrs ago. According to some Global Warming wingnuts, it is all over. It can't be fixed. Yet they're still whining about it 24/7 365. If it really is all over, let's just enjoy the time we have left and turn the page on the Global Warming fear mongering stuff. Humans will either adapt and survive, or they won't. Simple as that. Time to move on.




and in the 1970s global cooling was going to destroy us.   Its all bullshit.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 29, 2016)

Redfish said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I read the same thing about 5yrs ago. According to some Global Warming wingnuts, it is all over. It can't be fixed. Yet they're still whining about it 24/7 365. If it really is all over, let's just enjoy the time we have left and turn the page on the Global Warming fear mongering stuff. Humans will either adapt and survive, or they won't. Simple as that. Time to move on.
> ...





Redfish said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I read the same thing about 5yrs ago. According to some Global Warming wingnuts, it is all over. It can't be fixed. Yet they're still whining about it 24/7 365. If it really is all over, let's just enjoy the time we have left and turn the page on the Global Warming fear mongering stuff. Humans will either adapt and survive, or they won't. Simple as that. Time to move on.
> ...



Yeah, gotta move on past this absurd fear mongering shite. The earth cools, the earth warms. It is what it is.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 29, 2016)

Redfish said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I read the same thing about 5yrs ago. According to some Global Warming wingnuts, it is all over. It can't be fixed. Yet they're still whining about it 24/7 365. If it really is all over, let's just enjoy the time we have left and turn the page on the Global Warming fear mongering stuff. Humans will either adapt and survive, or they won't. Simple as that. Time to move on.
> ...



This wise ole dude nailed it perfectly...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 29, 2016)

Where have I heard this before?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2016)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I support nuclear, hydro, wind, solar and wave power. Why exactly do we have to have polluting sources of energy that cause health problems?

All these sources of energy allow me to live comfortably within modern society! The vast majority of Oregons power comes from Hydro, wind and solar.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 29, 2016)

Redfish said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...





Redfish said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



 

did you even look at the source?

Here is from "About us" on the site:

_*In December of 1999, WIT literally saved the world, after our computer science researchers managed to stop the Y2K virus from spreading globally. *The Y2K virus would have caused airplanes to fall from the sky, the stock market to crash, cars to stop functioning, cell phones to randomly dial strangers, and more. WIT’s tireless work led to several WIT researchers being awarded a Nobel Peace Prize in 2000, and Presidential Medals of Freedom in both 2000 and 2001."_


Here are some other very credible articles from WIT:




15
*Attempt To Clone Jesus Underway*




944
*First Scientific Proof Of God Found*




9
*Autism Linked To Eating Organic Foods*


*witscience.org seems to exist as a usefull tool FOR FILTERING OUT KNOW-NOTHING MORONS LIKE YOU.*


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Mother earth is salvageable
> 
> Few are willing to make the necessary sacrifices.





Lead by example, oxygen thief.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 29, 2016)

This appears to be the same argument against gun regulation. 

Well there are too many everyone has them so let's just live with mass shootings, it's over.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 29, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Onyx said:
> ...


No it doesn't. The Columbia river provides you quite a bit of the energy thanks to dams that no left wing nut bag would ever approve of building today but the second largest provider is coal from Wyoming. Wind and solar are so minute they would never be missed. As a matter of fact without coal you're in brown out/ rolling blackout situations at best. Oregon is a coal burning mofo for their energy needs. They just want someone else to do it for them.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 29, 2016)

Onyx said:


> ,
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> ...


What an arrogant left wing piece of shit..

Only your beliefs are valid and only those you choose should live while every one else should be killed at your biding..

FUCK YOU!

Hitler thought as you do and he killed over 6 million people..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> This appears to be the same argument against gun regulation.
> 
> Well there are too many everyone has them so let's just live with mass shootings, it's over.


Liberals don't understand simple English.. "Shall Not Be Infringed" means you can not touch it..


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Onyx said:
> ...


All those take batteries way more toxic than fossil fuels… Dip shit


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 29, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > What going past 400 ppm of CO2 and 1800 ppb of CH4 means is not doom, but a poorer world for our grandchildren and their descendents. Yes, we had that amount in our atmosphere about 4 million years ago, and things were just fine. But that level did not occur overnight, geologically speaking. In fact, the rate of change at present for GHGs exceeds that of the periods of extinctions in geologic history. Even were we able to go back to the point of not adding GHGs to the atmosphere in the next two decades, what is already there will change our climate for tens of generations.
> ...


Don't run out of tinfoil for your little hats.


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Your ass is not meant to be talked out of… LOL


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



He stopped using tin foil years ago, when he discovered manufacturers had been paid off by the government to insert microscopic holes in the material which lets in radiation.  He's now a strictly coconut shell guy.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 29, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > What going past 400 ppm of CO2 and 1800 ppb of CH4 means is not doom, but a poorer world for our grandchildren and their descendents. Yes, we had that amount in our atmosphere about 4 million years ago, and things were just fine. But that level did not occur overnight, geologically speaking. In fact, the rate of change at present for GHGs exceeds that of the periods of extinctions in geologic history. Even were we able to go back to the point of not adding GHGs to the atmosphere in the next two decades, what is already there will change our climate for tens of generations.
> ...







History of Atmospheric CO2 through geological time (past 550 million years: from Berner, Science, 1997). The parameter RCO2 is defined as the ratio of the mass of CO2 in the atmosphere at some time in the past to that at present (with a pre-industrial value of 300 parts per million). The heavier line joining small squares represents the best estimate of past atmospheric CO2 levels based on geochemical modeling and updated to have the effect of land plants on weathering introduced 380 to 350 million years ago. The shaded area encloses the approximate range of error of the modeling based on sensitivity analysis. Vertical bars represent independent estimates of CO2level based on the study of ancient soils.

Climate and CO2 in the Atmosphere

No, you stupid asshole, the present level of CO2 in the atmosphere has not been at the present level for hundreds of millions of years. And for the last 800,000 years the levels have cycled between 180 ppm and 300 ppm. Today, we are past 400 ppm, a level we have not seen for over 4 million years. At that time there was no Arctic ice cap, and the Antarctic ice cap was far smaller. 

At the beginning and end of the Younger Dryas, we saw a minor extinction event that resulted in the extirpation of about 45 of the 54 large mammal species in North America. 

Do at least minimal research before you flap your ignorant yap.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 29, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



I know more than you, OldFuck....infinitely more and this is an argument that you can't even hope to win.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 29, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Really? You don't know about the stratospheric aerosol injection program that has been going on since 1997? Why am I not surprised? (snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 29, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Do your own due diligence and attack an issue from EVERY angle instead of just the ones that fits your tiny world view, dumb ass. You don't know shit from shinola......

Hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 29, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Look, silly little cocksuck, when you have something real to say, say it. Other wise, just keep your silly mouth shut. 

The subject is the effect of adding over 120 ppm of CO2 and more that 1100 ppb of CH4. If all you can do is resort to inane insults, why bother to post at all?


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 29, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> New world order setting the ground work for their excuse to cull the herd. Mass extermination around the corner.  Always associated with all marxist revolutions. Make no mistake,  that is what we see happening right now, all to the loud cheers of the pathetic left.


Jesus fucking Christ! You fruitloops are as paranoid as they come. The revolution is presently very evident in first world nations, where the population growth, without immigration, is negative. Not from revolution, but from the fact that men and women have the choice to have or not have children.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 29, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




I have plenty to say, dumb fuck, because I know more about this topic than you could ever hope to know. If CO2 was such a horrific problem, the plant life would be thriving here in astronomical ways but that is not the case. They are fucking SPRAYING this world like we were bugs and they are a can of RAID and that is a fucking FACT. You want to talk about science? Does water and soil samples not count? Water and soil samples that show an unsafe level of strontium, barium and aluminum nano-particulates????? Are these independent labs all over the world that do these tests  in cahoots with each other? Open your fucking eyes, dumb ass.


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


You're still talking out of your ass, put your money where your mouth is. asshole


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 29, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



You can bet that OldFucks will not EVEN try to debate me on this. He swings his little cyber-purse and throws out some junk science and then abandons the thread because he has no strength in his convictions or the ability to back it up....typical of the every day leftard.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 29, 2016)

Lordy, lordy, what should one say to someone that is obviously mentally unstable, and who is willing to accept the most insane and inane conspiracy theories.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 29, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Lordy, lordy, what should one say to someone that is obviously mentally unstable, and who is willing to accept the most insane and inane conspiracy theories.




Debate me, OldFucks.....put up or STFU....I have plenty of "science" on my side. I have posted GOVERNMENT links about chemtrailing and they even refer to it as that. Dennis Kucininch even introduced a bill in 2002 trying to ban it....remember Dennis Kucininch? He is a democrat..........hello???


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



I know all about it, dumbass.  It was proven to be a hoax carried out by Zeta Reticulans to cover their covert abduction missions.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 29, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...




Ok, dumb fuck....don't try and sell people on "Gorebal warming" bullshit until you are able to factor in the geo-engineering program because that is a factor and a variable that must be figured in. Ever hear of the Iron Mountain Report and the purpose of the Club Of Rome? Because I will be glad to "educate" you. I am a walking, talking encyclopedia of knowledge...no brag, just fact. I am trying to HELP people wake up to the shit that is being done to them.....sometimes I wonder why I even bother.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> don't try and sell people on "Gorebal warming" bullshit



I promise you, I will _never_ try to sell anyone on global warming bullshit.  I will, however, occasionally make fun of the whole idea, from time to time.  You may notice that I recently posted a thread doing exactly that.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 29, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > don't try and sell people on "Gorebal warming" bullshit
> ...




Are you aware of the geo-engineering program that is basically killing the food supply? Because that is a fact. Eventually crops will not be able to grow in aluminum corrupted soil...but amazingly, Monsanto has come up with a genetically modified seed that is drought resistant and will grow in aluminum corrupted soil...imagine that? What are the odds?


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 29, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Debate me, OldFucks.....put up or STFU....I have plenty of "science" on my side. I have posted GOVERNMENT links about chemtrailing and they even refer to it as that. Dennis Kucininch even introduced a bill in 2002 trying to ban it....remember Dennis Kucininch? He is a democrat..........hello???




Excuse me Dale is it?  do you mind.  I believe the proper name for this particular poster is "OLDCOCKS"?  or so I have seen that used by Vigilante..................


----------



## BlindBoo (Sep 30, 2016)

Redfish said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I read the same thing about 5yrs ago. According to some Global Warming wingnuts, it is all over. It can't be fixed. Yet they're still whining about it 24/7 365. If it really is all over, let's just enjoy the time we have left and turn the page on the Global Warming fear mongering stuff. Humans will either adapt and survive, or they won't. Simple as that. Time to move on.
> ...



This animation shows what Earth would look like if all the ice melted


----------



## BlindBoo (Sep 30, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > don't try and sell people on "Gorebal warming" bullshit
> ...


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 30, 2016)

BlindBoo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



If?  I believe you meant to say _when_.  The Earth is in an ice age.  Sooner or later the ice will all melt.


----------



## LaDexter (Sep 30, 2016)

Earth can have all its ice melted.

It just requires no land in either polar circle...


----------



## LaDexter (Sep 30, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> The Earth is in an ice age




Ice ages are continent specific, which is why, in the past million years, North America thawed while Greenland froze, all at the same time on the same planet with the same atmosphere with the same amount of CO2 in the atmosphere, proving that atmospheric CO2 had nothing to do with either event....


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 30, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> Ice ages are continent specific, which is why, in the past million years, North America thawed while Greenland froze, all at the same time on the same planet with the same atmosphere with the same amount of CO2 in the atmosphere, proving that atmospheric CO2 had nothing to do with either event....





So.  Fucking.  Stupid.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 30, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Ice ages are continent specific, which is why, in the past million years, North America thawed while Greenland froze, all at the same time on the same planet with the same atmosphere with the same amount of CO2 in the atmosphere, proving that atmospheric CO2 had nothing to do with either event....
> ...




no, what he said is correct.   You are the stupid one.


----------



## LaDexter (Sep 30, 2016)

You know you've won the argument with the warmers when all they can do is spew hate at your truth.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 30, 2016)

Redfish said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



Ice ages are a continental thing?  Jesus fucking Christ.  Morons everywhere.


----------



## LaDexter (Sep 30, 2016)

Then explain HOW Greenland froze while North America thawed during the past million years.....


and since you cannot do that, and you cannot find any "expert" to parrot, you will spazz out again...


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 30, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...





And he's off his meds again ...


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 30, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> Earth can have all its ice melted.
> 
> It just requires no land in either polar circle...


No, LaDumbkopf, it does not. There are have a number of times in the geological record in which there was land at the south pole, and no ice on that land for long, tens of millions of years, periods. There are more factors than just the placement of the land masses on the earth that determines ice ages.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 30, 2016)

Redfish said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


Fuck, another really stupid ass. 

BBC Earth - Ice ages have come and gone over the last 2.6m years

During the last 2.6 million years or so in theQuaternary period, ice ages, also called glacial ages, were times of extreme cooling of the Earth'sclimate where ice sheets and other types of glacierexpanded to cover large areas of land. Between ice ages there were warmer interglacial periods and we are now living during such a time.

There have been many ice ages during the last 2.6 million years but when people talk about the Ice Age, they are often referring to the most recent glacial period, which peaked about 21,000 years ago and ended about 11,500 years ago.

What causes ice ages is not completely understood. The composition of the atmosphere, changes in the position of our planet around the Sun, and changes in ocean currents are some of the important factors that control the climate.

*Image:* A reconstruction of the Anglian ice sheet inPrecambrian North London (credit: The Natural History Museum, London)


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 30, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Okay liberals, you won.  You were right.  We've fucked it all up so bad it can't even be fixed.  Now....since we're past the point of no return, how abouts we forget all that save the planet crap, because there's no point anymore.
> 
> 
> Enjoy Earth While It Lasts: Atmospheric Carbon Levels Pass the Point of No Return


Good thing humans have a lot of carbon in their bodies...


----------



## westwall (Sep 30, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > what would you suggest?   eliminating half of the worlds population?
> ...







Oh?  Are you going to be the one to murder all of those people?  Do you wish to be called hitler or stalin?


----------



## Crick (Oct 1, 2016)

You can reduce the world;s population without murdering anyone.  Where's your head at dude?


----------



## SwimExpert (Oct 1, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> ice ages, also called glacial ages,



False.  Abso-fucking-lutely false.

An "ice age" is a _glaciation.
_
A _glacial period_ is a period _within_ an ice age of more severe ice coverage.  An _inter-glacial_ period is a period within the ice age of relatively lower ice coverage.  The normal lifespan of an ice age is to cycle between glacial and inter-glacial periods.


----------



## Crick (Oct 1, 2016)

English terms are defined by usage.  The most common definition given by the public to the term "ice age" is one scientists would call a "glaciation".  So big whoop.

Long time no see.  I am glad to see you at odds with La Dexter about this issue.  Please carry on.


----------



## SwimExpert (Oct 1, 2016)

Crick said:


> English terms are defined by usage.  The most common definition given by the public to the term "ice age" is one scientists would call a "glaciation".  So big whoop.
> 
> Long time no see.  I am glad to see you at odds with La Dexter about this issue.  Please carry on.



Shut up, moron.


----------



## Crick (Oct 1, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > English terms are defined by usage.  The most common definition given by the public to the term "ice age" is one scientists would call a "glaciation".  So big whoop.
> ...



That seems a little lacking in appropriate content Swimmie.  

LaDex has the interesting idea that glaciation only takes place above the Arctic and Antarctic circles and that it is only initiated by plate tectonics pushing land masses towards the poles.  What do you think of that idea?


----------



## SwimExpert (Oct 1, 2016)

Crick said:


> LaDex has the interesting idea that glaciation only takes place above the Arctic and Antarctic circles and that it is only initiated by plate tectonics pushing land masses towards the poles.  What do you think of that idea?



I think he's a fucking idiot.  Next?


----------



## Crick (Oct 1, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Okay liberals, you won.  You were right.  We've fucked it all up so bad it can't even be fixed.  Now....since we're past the point of no return, how abouts we forget all that save the planet crap, because there's no point anymore.
> 
> Enjoy Earth While It Lasts: Atmospheric Carbon Levels Pass the Point of No Return



How abouts we don't.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 2, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> > Mother earth is salvageable
> ...




There are all sorts of actual environmental problems that need attention but won't get because the climate change hoax is sucking all the air out of the room and all the treasure out of the coffers.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 2, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> point of no return lol



Like the atmospheric CO2 level wasn't over 1000ppm at the time the earth started slipping into the present ice age.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 2, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



They won't admit it...but yes, that is where they would start...the half..of course, that doesn't include themselves.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 2, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> What going past 400 ppm of CO2 and 1800 ppb of CH4 means is not doom, but a poorer world for our grandchildren and their descendents. Yes, we had that amount in our atmosphere about 4 million years ago, and things were just fine. But that level did not occur overnight, geologically speaking. In fact, the rate of change at present for GHGs exceeds that of the periods of extinctions in geologic history. Even were we able to go back to the point of not adding GHGs to the atmosphere in the next two decades, what is already there will change our climate for tens of generations.




Rocks you f'ing idiot...the atmospheric CO2 was in excess of 1000ppm when the temperatures started descending into the ice age that the earth is currently clawing out of ...do you lack any historical perspective?


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 2, 2016)

Onyx said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Still, I'm asking if you can envision *yourself *in the half that world will be better off without?
> ...


Of course you are.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 2, 2016)

Onyx said:


> I am pretty awesome, by virtue of the fact that I do not support systematic exploitation of human beings.



Actually, you strike me as a piece of shit...but most pieces of shit think they are fine fellows and completely fail to recognize the qualities in themselves that make them pieces of shit.  So in that, you are not even an outstanding piece of shit...just an average, run of the mill piece of shit.


----------



## Crick (Oct 2, 2016)

SSDD said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > point of no return lol
> ...








The species Homo Sapiens appeared 200,000 years ago.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 2, 2016)

Crick said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Idiot....the ignorance just never stops with you...does it?






See where the temperature started to slide last time from roughly 22C?...Ice started forming in the north and glaciers started advancing from the south pole when the average global temp got down to to  around 18 or 19 degrees...and the ice has remained till today...and when it is gone, the earth will no longer be in an ice age and will have moved out of this abnormal cold state to its normal warm state....and our CO2 has nothing whatsoever to do with the timing or the amount of time it will take till the earth has resumed its normal temperature.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2016)

Crick said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


And the spatial resolution of the chart is 500 year plots at a minimum.. so our current rise of 60-90 years would not be seen.. and variations of the magnitude we see today can not be ruled out as being naturally caused..

You have proved nothing..


----------



## SSDD (Oct 2, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...



It is always interesting to see what passes for some sort of proof of "something" in these people's minds....and they more they show of what they believe to be "proof" of something, the more clear it becomes how easily they have been fooled.


----------



## Crick (Oct 3, 2016)

I find all sorts of things interesting.  The idea that the time resolution of those graphs indicate we cannot rule out natural causation for the current warming is the argument of a third grader.  I guess we can't rule out space aliens, ghosts, overheated unicorns and acts of god.

What idiots.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 3, 2016)

Crick said:


> I find all sorts of things interesting.  The idea that the time resolution of those graphs indicate we cannot rule out natural causation for the current warming is the argument of a third grader.  I guess we can't rule out space aliens, ghosts, overheated unicorns and acts of god.
> 
> What idiots.




Idiots assume that the cause "this time" is something different from the cause every other time....till you get some indication that things are even approaching the boundaries of natural variability, assuming that whatever changes you believe you are seeing are something other than natural variability is noting more than hysterical activism.

When you drop a rock...how often do you consider that perhaps something other than gravity is causing the rock to fall "this time"?


----------



## Crick (Oct 3, 2016)

Basing your belief as to what constitutes natural variability on a lack of data... that doesn't strike you as something of a weak argument?  How do you know that CO2 hasn't routinely dropped to zero or gone to 10,000 ppm?  How do you rule out those space aliens or a direct act of a vengeful god?

What a fucking idiot.


----------



## LaDexter (Oct 3, 2016)

Why does one Earth polar circle have 9 times the ice of the other, and what does CO2 have to do with that?


FUCKING IDIOT....


----------



## SSDD (Oct 3, 2016)

Crick said:


> Basing your belief as to what constitutes natural variability on a lack of data... that doesn't strike you as something of a weak argument?  How do you know that CO2 hasn't routinely dropped to zero or gone to 10,000 ppm?  How do you rule out those space aliens or a direct act of a vengeful god?
> 
> What a fucking idiot.



What would make me assume such things?...other than perhaps a political agenda....when a system is behaving in a business as usual manner, what would prompt me to believe that anything other than business as usual causes were driving it?....you claim something is different, but nothing is behaving in a manner other than as seen in natural variability.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 3, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> Why does one Earth polar circle have 9 times the ice of the other, and what does CO2 have to do with that?
> 
> 
> FUCKING IDIOT....



Either the planetary engineers put the cork at the south pole and if mankind is stupid enough to melt the ice the cork will pop and the planet will start spewing around the solar system like an out of control balloon, or one is a continent that has a very high average altitude and is much colder than the other.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 3, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Okay liberals, you won.  You were right.  We've fucked it all up so bad it can't even be fixed.  Now....since we're past the point of no return, how abouts we forget all that save the planet crap, because there's no point anymore.
> 
> 
> Enjoy Earth While It Lasts: Atmospheric Carbon Levels Pass the Point of No Return



I'd reply, but to who? You're all dead, right? So it'd be a complete waste of time.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 3, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > but the libs are attacking the WRONG problem.   The problem is pollution, not man made climate change.
> ...




I'm observing with my eyes as well. 

First thing we should do is kill everyone who bought a polluting computer, what with raping the land of it's silicon/heavy metals/acrylic/plastic materials for their own selfish benefits and all.

I'll bet every one of those assholes also drove on the terrible payments to get one, and use nuclear and fossil fuel to lecture other people on the internet.


----------



## LaDexter (Oct 3, 2016)

BlindBoo said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Why does one Earth polar circle have 9 times the ice of the other, and what does CO2 have to do with that?
> ...





Not exactly....

Try this...

90% of Earth ice on land mass Antartica
7% of Earth ice on land mass Greenland

97% of Earth ice on two land masses closest to the Poles...

So maybe LAND NEAR AN EARTH POLE matters for ice....


Sub Human response:  oh, no, it must be a trace atmospheric gas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Onyx (Oct 3, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> I'm observing with my eyes as well.
> 
> First thing we should do is kill everyone who bought a polluting computer, what with raping the land of it's silicon/heavy metals/acrylic/plastic materials for their own selfish benefits and all.
> 
> I'll bet every one of those assholes also drove on the terrible payments to get one, and use nuclear and fossil fuel to lecture other people on the internet.



The problem is excessive and wasteful use, rather than use in general.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 3, 2016)

Onyx said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > I'm observing with my eyes as well.
> ...





"Mine sins are less sinful than your sins."


----------



## Onyx (Oct 3, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> "Mine sins are less sinful than your sins."



I believe it would be sinful to reject our natural resources completely.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 3, 2016)

Onyx said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > "Mine sins are less sinful than your sins."
> ...



I see. What _you're_ doing to pollute and destroy the Earth is OK. It's just not OK when other people do it. Awesome. lol


----------



## Onyx (Oct 3, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> I see. What _you're_ doing to pollute and destroy the Earth is OK. It's just not OK when other people do it. Awesome. lol



That is strawman, like your last few posts. 

Stop misconstruing positions to support humorless satire.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 3, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



And??????

In Antarctica the mean annual temperature of the interior is −57 °C.  Land is colder than water. The north polar cap is on top of an ocean and is not even the coldest place in the northern hemisphere. 

Never claimed that the amount of Ice in the Antarctica had anything to do with CO2.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 3, 2016)

Crick said:


> I find all sorts of things interesting.  The idea that the time resolution of those graphs indicate we cannot rule out natural causation for the current warming is the argument of a third grader.  I guess we can't rule out space aliens, ghosts, overheated unicorns and acts of god.
> 
> What idiots.


You are an ignorant fool..  Easily fooled and easily duped..  Facts trump your ignorance and your lack of scientific thought..


----------



## SSDD (Oct 4, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > I find all sorts of things interesting.  The idea that the time resolution of those graphs indicate we cannot rule out natural causation for the current warming is the argument of a third grader.  I guess we can't rule out space aliens, ghosts, overheated unicorns and acts of god.
> ...



It never ceases to give me a chuckle that he claims to be an engineer..a field where critical thinking is of paramount importance....

perhaps he is a sanitation engineer...or a custodial engineer...


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 4, 2016)

Onyx said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > I see. What _you're_ doing to pollute and destroy the Earth is OK. It's just not OK when other people do it. Awesome. lol
> ...



Stop giving your money to the evil polluters you piss and moan about on the internet, while standing on hypocritical soapboxes, pretending to know what's best for everyone else. Your life will improve immediately, silly.


----------



## Crick (Oct 5, 2016)

Onyx is right.  You know that eating a perfect diet is in your best interests, but do you do it?


----------



## SSDD (Oct 6, 2016)

Crick said:


> Onyx is right.  You know that eating a perfect diet is in your best interests, but do you do it?



Asa if science had any idea what the perfect diet is...eat this...no don't eat that...this is good for you...till it isn't...that is bad for you...till it isn't...watch this number till it is no longer necessary to watch it....and on and on...


----------



## Crick (Oct 6, 2016)

So, you got nothing.  Got it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2016)

Well bless my ass.............its over!!!

Well.....we all know Mamooth has already started building his emergency ark.......the rest of you AGW bozo's best get to it!!


----------



## SSDD (Oct 6, 2016)

Crick said:


> So, you got nothing.  Got it.




What I have is enough critical thinking skills to know that science doesn't have all the answers...and at this point, it has few hard and solid answers...you on the other hand apparently believe that science can tell you what the perfect diet is...alas crick..it is you who has nothing...not even the ability to think for yourself.


----------



## Crick (Oct 6, 2016)

What you have is the ego fantasy that you're smarter than the world's scientists.  You very decidedly are not.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 6, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > what would you suggest?   eliminating half of the worlds population?
> ...


So do you propose just pulling straws and murdering the half that loses?


----------



## Onyx (Oct 6, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So do you propose just pulling straws and murdering the half that loses?



I have said dozens of time that I am not.

God, you people like to misconstrue posts...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 6, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, killing all humans isn't a viable option to most people. Particularly ones who work hard to beautify the world around us.
> ...


Ahh yes murder the old cause it costs to much or they lived long enough, how very fair of you.


----------



## Crick (Oct 6, 2016)

Onyx said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > And you of course imagine yourself in the half that stays...amiright?
> ...



And then who would run the systems?


----------



## SSDD (Oct 6, 2016)

Crick said:


> What you have is the ego fantasy that you're smarter than the world's scientists.  You very decidedly are not.


So you are claiming that they know what the perfect diet is?


----------



## Crick (Oct 14, 2016)

I am claiming that the likelihood that the world's climate scientists have a more accurate theory about what is happening with the Earth's climate than do you is EXTREMELY close to 100%


----------



## SSDD (Oct 14, 2016)

Crick said:


> I am claiming that the likelihood that the world's climate scientists have a more accurate theory about what is happening with the Earth's climate than do you is EXTREMELY close to 100%



That might be true if they had the first bit of observed, measured, quantified, empirical data...and their predictions matched and meshed with reality...alas crick, they do not...they are abject failures...their hypothesis has failed and money and political influence are all that is keeping the poor thing alive.


----------



## Crick (Oct 15, 2016)

Alas SID, they most certainly do.  Alas, SID, as usual, you don't know what the fuck you're talking about and you don't give a fuck about being honest.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 20, 2016)

Crick said:


> Alas SID, they most certainly do.  Alas, SID, as usual, you don't know what the fuck you're talking about and you don't give a fuck about being honest.



It never ceases to amuse me that you keep claiming that such data exists, but you are completely unable to bring it here....the best you can do is a graph of data collected with an instrument cooled to at least -80F....all you have proved is that you have no idea what observed, measured, quantified, empirical data supporting the A in AGW might look like.


----------



## SixFoot (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 20, 2016)

meh.....around the year 1100 we were ALOT hotter than this and last I checked, folks were riding around in chariots drawn by horses. These CO2 levels related to warming = bogus. Obviously one thing is crystal clear.......duh......any warming we have been seeing is not man-made!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 20, 2016)

SSDD said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Alas SID, they most certainly do.  Alas, SID, as usual, you don't know what the fuck you're talking about and you don't give a fuck about being honest.
> ...




Gotta give Crick his due dude.........the guy spends half his life in here and knocks himself out blinding us with science. Been doing it for years too. Im always wondering though, to what end? My God.......like he's going to convince anybody in here otherwise? Its fascinating because Ive never posted up even one single post in here trying to convince somebody to change their mind because that thinking is silly. Im the consistent bearer of bad news for these fools though..........they knock themselves out and it is having zero effect in the real world. Zero.......forgetting about everything else, we have tens of thousands of board members and this forum always has the same 3 or 4 alarmist OCD's........nobody comes in here representing the alarmist view. Ever notice that? Its because nobody is caring.......there are about 500 more important topics people want to talk about = the real world.


----------

